# "Assorted Feather-Footed Bantams" Breed/Sex guesses?



## happybooker1

I got this mix from McMurray's and bought 7 Silkies (5 solid Black and 2 Splash) from a local lady. I know which ones the Silkies are but not their sex. The chicks are 5 weeks old. I have my own ideas but wanted to see what you more experienced 'peeps' thought.

#1:










#2










#3










#4










#5










#6










A Group Shot:










Any ideas on the white one right-center? The blue grey ones? I'm pretty sure the blue-grey one with the RED comb is a male, right?

Any other help would be appreciated!!


----------



## fuzziebutt

It's really hard to tell at that age, but number 6 looks to be a roo, but that is just a guess, and number 3 wants to come live at my house. I can tell. You know that none of those that you showed in the pictures are silkies, right? Silkies are characterized by black skin, toes, and beaks and the combs are purple to mulberry colored. They appear to be a mix, but they are adorable, and the mixes make the best pets!!!!


----------



## happybooker1

*The Silkies are in the Group Pic*

But I know which ones they are so I didn't need help identifying them. #3 IS adorable -- I think a Frizzle Cochin Bantam. S/He was the only one that turned out with those type feathers!


----------



## kaufranc

They are so cute!
Can't wait till spring to get some new babies!


----------



## robopetz

They are too cute! You definitely got a good pick for "assorted".


----------

